
Smokers expose you to ‘thirdhand smoke’ just by being in the same room - aSplash0fDerp
https://www.fastcompany.com/90471870/smokers-expose-you-to-thirdhand-smoke-just-by-being-in-the-same-room
======
aSplash0fDerp
Fortunately with all of the pandemic scare mongering, anybody triggered from
3rd-hand-smoke is probably having conniption fits from having to walk through
all of that potentially infected exhaled breath when they're out and about.

